# Which bit for beadboard?



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Can you tell me what bit you use for beadboard? I have pictures of both the LeeValley and Kempston bits in catalogues and they only show the bead type bits used on the edges of wood. For beadboard the beading is on the face, so I am not sure what bit I need. Any ideas?

thanks,
~Julie~


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Julie

Many,many types of bead bits,, see below

http://www.beadboard.com/Pages/frameset.html
http://www.beadboard.com/Pages/products_01.html#Anchor02


http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1342z
http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1342
http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1028
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_bead.html
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_edge.html
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_flute.html

Hope this helps 


Bj 

======


Julie said:


> Can you tell me what bit you use for beadboard? I have pictures of both the LeeValley and Kempston bits in catalogues and they only show the bead type bits used on the edges of wood. For beadboard the beading is on the face, so I am not sure what bit I need. Any ideas?
> 
> thanks,
> ~Julie~


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Julie said:


> For beadboard the beading is on the face, so I am not sure what bit I need. Any ideas?
> 
> thanks,
> ~Julie~


Could this be what your looking for.
http://pricecutter.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_P13-2311_A_cn_E_243667


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Julie said:


> Can you tell me what bit you use for beadboard? I have pictures of both the LeeValley and Kempston bits in catalogues and they only show the bead type bits used on the edges of wood. For beadboard the beading is on the face, so I am not sure what bit I need. Any ideas?
> 
> thanks,
> ~Julie~


Here's the 20-301 face beading bit we just introduced to work with our new Beadboard System:










This is the 99-472 bit for making the tongue and groove in 3/8" to 3/4" stock:


----------

